# Rib Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My wife wanted ribs for supper today, so I obliged. She likes baby backs and I like spares. So I cut a rack of each in two and froze a half rack of both. I smoked the other halves. Here are some pics.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Excellent for sure


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Good choice on the spares!


----------



## bobl (Jul 18, 2005)

What's the process on those Akorn ribs? Cook time, temperature etc?


----------

